# Zugriff auf Datenbank im Internet



## Guest (20. Nov 2008)

Hi Leute,

entweder bin ich zu dumm zu suchen oder es gibt das Thema einfach noch nicht.

Wie kann ich auf eine MySql-Datenbank im Internet zugreifen?
Ich habe keinen eigenen Server sondern nur einen Webspace.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Nov 2008)

Dann ist dein Hoster dein Ansprechpartner. Wahrscheinlich kannst du direkt gar nicht zugreifen, weil Hoster die Ports der Datenbanken für externe Zugriffe u.a. aus Sicherheitsgründen sperren.


----------



## Guest (20. Nov 2008)

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit auf die Datenbank zuzugreifen?
Wenn ich auf dem Webspace mit PHP und MySql arbeite kann ich ja per localhost, benutzername und passwort auf die Datenbank zugreifen. Geht das von außerhalb nicht?


----------



## Verjigorm (20. Nov 2008)

PHP arbeitet ja bereits AUF dem Server.
Wenn du halt von außerhalb kommst, kann es gut sein, dass du keine Verbindung bekommst.
Dein Hoster kann dir da wie bereits erwähnt mehr sagen


----------



## Murray (20. Nov 2008)

Vielleicht hilft das hier. Die ganze Geschichte beginnt hier.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Nov 2008)

Ich habe auch ein Programm hier, mit dem ich auf eine bei einem Webhoster gehostete Datenbank zugreife.
Einige Hoster verhindern meines Wissens den Zugriff mit externen Programmen.


----------



## Gast (20. Nov 2008)

Ein Versuch mit telnet schafft gewissheit.

telnet host port


----------

